
19th Century Emoticons - gruseom
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/19th_century_emoticons
======
cgore
Even older: Shakespeare seems to have invented :)

[http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/02/shakespeare-and-
emoticons/](http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2013/02/shakespeare-and-emoticons/)

[http://fifthcolumnistblog.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/shakespea...](http://fifthcolumnistblog.wordpress.com/2013/02/14/shakespeare-
invented-the-emoticon/)

~~~
shawnc
Thanks for these (and to the person who posted the parent link) - this is very
interesting. I'm not sure why exactly, but I love it.

------
cclogg
In my day we didn't need emoticons to say how we felt! (sorry, had to make
this joke)

But that's really cool heh, and so are the Shakespeare ones.

------
tomphoolery
I love how "Indifference" is still in use to this day.

